# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  ممكن طريقة hard resat logicom s9782

## marshalel

المشكلة هي فيه الشيما ولا استطيع ادخاله الى وضع الركفري لانه فيه 2ازرار فقط زر الباور وزر اخر نوع المعالج atm s7021a                         
ماهو البوكس الذي يدعمه

----------


## cfc0055

بالتوفيق
في انتضار الخبراء

----------

